# First time with a thumb release



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Set the knob so your thumb can rest comfortably over it. I have a Target 3 and set it so the pad of my thumb can rest on the side of my index finger without going off. This allows me to aim, aim, aim and when I pull through the shot it goes off. The way you have yours set it looks like if you pull through the shot, then your thumb is just going to move backwards without engaging the release.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in Doc. Do you have or could you post a pic that shows what you're talking about? I'm having a hard time picturing what you're talking about.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Doc said:


>


thats how i shoot my st 360. works good


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. 

How does the for look in general besides the releas position?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

bustn'nocks said:


> Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.
> 
> How does the for look in general besides the releas position?


Looks solid:thumb:, the only thing I can't tell for sure, but it looks like you're leaning your head in to "find the peep" rather than standing up strong. This could be a result of the handheld versus the strap release though and would also suggest why your group shifted also.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

good shooting.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I did feel like I was trying to find the peep a little bit with the new release. My group did shift to the left about 3-4" with the new release.

I shifted the barrell on the release. This is what it looks like now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Find a place or a position for your thumb to rest comfortably without setting off the release. The goal here is to put the thumb in such a position that you don't have to depress your thumb to set off the release. Rather you want the release will go off when you pull through your shot. If you have to activate the release with your thumb, you'll be punching in a matter of rounds.


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

Remember to keep that thumb up until you're set into the shot!

Nuthin like a few loose teeth and a bunch of buddies rollings around on the floor to remind you...

Steve


----------



## bhesse (Apr 20, 2008)

I had replace the barrel with a small thumb peg from a back tension release I had laying around. That allowed me to capture my thumb and index finger alot better with my Chocolate Addiction. good luck and focus on the target and just pull.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the Chocolate Addiction and here are some pics. First pic is the draw note that I keep my thumb to the side of the thumb peg. 
Second is the anchor notice how the thumb touches the index finger, this lets me preload the trigger and back tension does the rest.
Third picture is the release note that I put grip tape on the finger area so that it does not slip.
Hope this helps.

http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l555/Bill_McLuckie/ChocolateAddiction001.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l555/Bill_McLuckie/ChocolateAddiction002.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l555/Bill_McLuckie/ChocolateAddiction003.jpg


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

make youtube video so i can lear it,,,


----------

